
PLP Podcast S2 Ep1: Guest- Eoghan McCabe of Intercom - shannonmaloney5
https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/people-leading-people-eoghan-mccabe-intercom
======
h5amin
Love this snippet: “I try to show gratitude when it is appropriate, and it’s
always appropriate, but you know when people do particularly good work I want
to make sure that that’s recognized.”

Especially when he says "it's always appropriate". As a leader and
professional, it's SO important to make recognition a key component of your
culture. As a leader of an organization, you're a big part of what shapes the
culture and by instilling behaviors that bring your team up, you're fostering
a more positive and collaborative company culture.

